# London / North London meet



## Silvermoon77 (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi guys,

Would some of you be up for a meeting in London or North London??? :mf_dribble:

Aude


----------



## sushigeezer (Jun 26, 2008)

hell yeah!


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Dont see why not I go to London once a week but dont mind popping down to meet people.


----------



## Silvermoon77 (Dec 24, 2007)

That's great, people!

Suggested meeting place / time? Can do evenings in central London and pretty much any time during the WEs provided it is close to a tube station as I'm not motorised.


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Isn't everywhere in London near to a train station/tube station?


----------



## johndavidwoods (Nov 18, 2008)

I'd be up for it too. New to this particular forum, but not to reps.


----------



## Olly Sapsford (Feb 9, 2007)

sounds good, where? some where central perhaps - could make a day of it! yes, there are trains and busses everywhere pretty much every 2 mins! 


im studying music in london atm


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

I go to Harrow on the Hill, but if youre on about central London a return ticket is £7 and tad pricey as id be driving 45 miles there 45 miles back & then the train.


----------



## casper1963 (Dec 10, 2007)

id go would be great to meet some people of here i only no a few:2thumb:


----------



## guypettigrew (Mar 10, 2007)

Any interest?

This thread has gone quiet.

Guy


----------



## casper1963 (Dec 10, 2007)

surely there must be more interest than this


----------



## ian kerr (May 12, 2006)

*meeting*

hi all
maybe nw london? ill be very interested
regards ian


----------



## csscazzy (Feb 15, 2008)

I'd love to meet up with some of you from this forum. I live in North London (New Barnet). I work crazy hours during the week but weekends are possible. 
All my friends/family are bored with me talking about snakes so it would be great to meet up with people who understand:lol2:


----------



## casper1963 (Dec 10, 2007)

really suprised there hasnt been more interest come on peps lets try and sort sumin for a new year meet: victory:


----------



## ian kerr (May 12, 2006)

*meetings*



casper1963 said:


> really suprised there hasnt been more interest come on peps lets try and sort sumin for a new year meet: victory:


hi all
i think there is interest but london is a BIG place!
i and chris s would be very interested in a meet within half an hour of watford!
problem is someone has to find a pub/hall that will allow reptiles in!!!!this may cost money to hire so may put people off?
anyone own a pub?????
regards ian


----------



## sushigeezer (Jun 26, 2008)

ian kerr said:


> hi all
> i think there is interest but london is a BIG place!
> i and chris s would be very interested in a meet within half an hour of watford!
> problem is someone has to find a pub/hall that will allow reptiles in!!!!this may cost money to hire so may put people off?
> ...


why would you take a reptile with you to the pub? we want to go for a drink not a reptile show 

we need to do it in central London. that will be fair option for everyone.
people sayin N or NW london and there's plenty of people from S or SE.


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Everywhere in Central is 30mins from Watford more or less, right? Get the fast train to Euston, hop on a Tube and you're there. 

I think it'd be nice, just to hook up in a pub (Plenty of lovely drinkeries in the Camden/Kentish Town) area and talk Reps til our tongues drop off.


----------



## sushigeezer (Jun 26, 2008)

if you could get to the docklands there's a stunning pub down there The Gun - public house in Docklands London : pub in East London, UK

there's another pub under Fullers license in Canary Wharf - I don't remember the name.


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

sushigeezer said:


> if you could get to the docklands there's a stunning pub down there The Gun - public house in Docklands London : pub in East London, UK
> 
> there's another pub under Fullers license in Canary Wharf - I don't remember the name.


Is the DLR working now?

I know there's been problems with that and the Bakerloo which has made heading in that direction pretty neigh on impossible at times.


----------



## sushigeezer (Jun 26, 2008)

i think it's just the weekends. Tower Gateway is closed for next few months

but it's easy by jubilee line to get there


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Weekend tubes are annoying as hell!

Does look a might nice pub though


----------



## sushigeezer (Jun 26, 2008)

i used to work for that company 

great food :]


----------



## ian kerr (May 12, 2006)

sushigeezer said:


> why would you take a reptile with you to the pub? we want to go for a drink not a reptile show
> 
> we need to do it in central London. that will be fair option for everyone.
> people sayin N or NW london and there's plenty of people from S or SE.


at all the other meets people take their reptiles!
wots the point of meeting if you have no reptiles to show!
you want to TALK about reptiles???
we do that on here
i want to see peeps stuff not talk about it in a pub miles from home!!


----------



## sushigeezer (Jun 26, 2008)

that's bit bizarre for me.... sorry mate but i do care to much about my reptiles to drag them in freezing cold to some kind of loud public place and sit with them there for few hours and having a drink.... Imo thats not really responsible isn't it?


what's the point of meeting? 
socializing?
have a drink?
have a chat?

I don't won't to sound harsh but i don't really care what do you owe i just want to have a drink and chat with other Londoners on RFUK.


----------



## ian kerr (May 12, 2006)

sushigeezer said:


> that's bit bizarre for me.... sorry mate but i do care to much about my reptiles to drag them in freezing cold to some king of loud public place and sit with them there for few hours and having a drink.... Imo thats not really responsible isn't it?
> 
> 
> what's the point of meeting?
> ...


wow your so responsable mate !!!
but so boring i dont think id want to meet you numbsky
think were set up meet in west london with some peeps that dont have their heads up there ar:censor:es


----------



## sushigeezer (Jun 26, 2008)

ian kerr said:


> wow your so responsable mate !!!
> but so boring i dont think id want to meet you numbsky
> think were set up meet in west london with some peeps that dont have their heads up there ar:censor:es





I'm speechless. :lol2:


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

sushigeezer said:


> what's the point of meeting?
> socializing?
> have a drink?
> have a chat?


All of the above, he he

And you're getting a pair of Fires? Lucky lucky man!


----------



## ian kerr (May 12, 2006)

*meeting*

pauline has a meeting once a month in york
at room above a pub!
reptiles are taken with no probs![its lot colder up york way!]
i understand its a great meeting with people able to show their stuff and some people have become good friends!
you can DRINK and talk as much as you like without people in pub interfering!
this is a great idea hope someone can sort a place
regards ian


----------



## sushigeezer (Jun 26, 2008)

Mitch_Moshi said:


> All of the above, he he
> 
> And you're getting a pair of Fires? Lucky lucky man!


will see how it goes. I'm getting paid for big contract next month and I have spies hunting for as old as possible fires


----------



## johndavidwoods (Nov 18, 2008)

Not really up for dragging my reptiles round London either, but a drink in a pub with other London members would be great.


----------



## Silvermoon77 (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi everyone!

Really happy to see that the thread has been resurrected!
Personally, I would not take my little ones with me in the cold, etc. and the point (for me, again) of the exercise is to meet other herps-keepers to socialise and have a drink.

Anyway... 
Central London works well for me, what about Ben's Crouch, near Oxford Circus? Or maybe The Hobgoblin, in Camden? The latter is deserted during WE afternoons.


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Silvermoon77 said:


> Anyway...
> Central London works well for me, what about Ben's Crouch, near Oxford Circus? Or maybe The Hobgoblin, in Camden? The latter is deserted during WE afternoons.


Both are mighty fine pubs 

The Devonshire Arms (Aka The Hobgoblin) has always been quiet when I've been in there 

Ben Crouch's is also a top pub, Have you worked your way through the Adams Family shots yet?


----------



## Silvermoon77 (Dec 24, 2007)

Mitch_Moshi said:


> Both are mighty fine pubs
> 
> The Devonshire Arms (Aka The Hobgoblin) has always been quiet when I've been in there
> 
> Ben Crouch's is also a top pub, Have *you worked your way through the Adams Family shots yet*?


Nooooo, but I spotted them the last time I went there! :devil:
I think we should bring our custom to the Hobgoblin, they deserve some help... Mmmh, this is making me thirsty :beer8:.


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Silvermoon77 said:


> Nooooo, but I spotted them the last time I went there! :devil:
> I think we should bring our custom to the Hobgoblin, they deserve some help... Mmmh, this is making me thirsty :beer8:.


Some of them are a bit tasty, but as with all shots after the first few they end up all tasting the same 

And yes, talk of beer isn't good when beer times are so far away!


----------



## Silvermoon77 (Dec 24, 2007)

Okay, shall we say

*15:00* *on Sunday 4th January at the Hobgoblin in Camden Town*

Would that suit you guys?


----------



## guypettigrew (Mar 10, 2007)

Sounds good to me.

See you there and no, I won't be bringing any animals either!

Is there any way this can be made a sticky until January 5th, please, so we don't lose it over the next couple of weeks?

Guy


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Silvermoon77 said:


> Okay, shall we say
> 
> *15:00* *on Sunday 4th January at the Hobgoblin in Camden Town*
> 
> Would that suit you guys?



I wont be attending, takes 45 min drive to harrow as it is then a train to central London. Last time I did that few weeks back it took me 4 hours to get home from London and I left at 10.15pm to get the 10.30 train. So if theres another one closer to NW London then il pop along.


----------



## sushigeezer (Jun 26, 2008)

i think weekends - especially Sundays - might be bit hardcore for whoever is doing trip longer than just few stops on the tube in LDN.


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

sushigeezer said:


> i think weekends - especially Sundays - might be bit hardcore for whoever is doing trip longer than just few stops on the tube in LDN.


People coming any sort of distance should just make a whole weekend of it and use the RFUK meetup as a nice rest-spot between sights 

I won't be able to make the 4th unfortunately, am around in LDN the weekend after though I think


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

ian kerr said:


> pauline has a meeting once a month in york
> at room above a pub!
> reptiles are taken with no probs![its lot colder up york way!]
> i understand its a great meeting with people able to show their stuff and some people have become good friends!
> ...


Hi Ian. 

I hear what you are saying, but this is not about a regular meet up as in club meetings, just the one for now, I believe.

What you are referring to used to take place all over, but with all the viruses, and ease of transmittance, via clothes, hair, mites and so on, it is truly not advisable today, as you could be placing a death sentence on your collection. Noting here you have some impressive species and morphs of snakes. :flrt: Surely you don't want to risk them? 

Guys and Girls on here go on and on about quarantine, do they not? Well................that's a bit of a joke surely when people start handling each others reptiles at meetings. Quarantine??????? What quarantine??????????

Hopefully someone will point this out to Pauline as they are taking huge risks with the present climate +.

Mo. 

PS I would love to join you all please, if you can put up with me. I won't however promise to behave, as that's no fun. :whistling2:


----------



## ian kerr (May 12, 2006)

Maureen Collinson said:


> Hi Ian.
> 
> I hear what you are saying, but this is not about a regular meet up as in club meetings, just the one for now, I believe.
> 
> ...


hi maureen
have talked to peter f about you!
very knowledgeable lady!
wot about shows??
every body handles every snake!!!
hundreds!!!
would you stop shows?????
regards ian


----------



## guypettigrew (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Mo

It would be good if you could make it.

As I mentioned earlier, I won't be taking any snakes, just a chance for good snake based chat!

As to the quarantine/show thing, as mentioned by ian.

Good point. Nowaday all stall holders are expected to stock that special hand washing stuff, and insist peope who handle their reptiles use it.

Still a risk, but now much reduced.

The reason I'm not taking animals to the Hobgoblin meet up is 'coz it's really cold and they aren't toys. Any one who has a particular interest in any of my snakes is welcome to visit.

Guy


----------



## casper1963 (Dec 10, 2007)

why do some people have to start issues on peoples threads this started out as a thread for people in and around london or any who wanted to travel to go down the pup to meet other members and hopefully have a larf and make sum friends ok:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ian kerr (May 12, 2006)

guypettigrew said:


> Hi Mo
> 
> It would be good if you could make it.
> 
> ...


hi all
i wouldnt take MY snakes to a pub either!
maybe peeps didnt understand my post/or i said it wrong!
i asumed meet would be regular meet at room in pub/hall?
i would take stuff there and make sure peeps use hand cleaner
it would be like a show but without having to BUY!LOL
great chance for peeps to see other stuff
regards ian


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

I'd happily venture down if it's on a weekend


----------



## guypettigrew (Mar 10, 2007)

ian kerr said:


> hi all
> i wouldnt take MY snakes to a pub either!
> maybe peeps didnt understand my post/or i said it wrong!
> i asumed meet would be regular meet at room in pub/hall?
> ...


Hi Ian

I think it's just an excuse for a few drinks and an off board chat.

The Hobgoblin regulars would either freak or, with it being Camden, crowd us out, if they saw snakes being passed round!

Guy


----------



## guypettigrew (Mar 10, 2007)

Fangio said:


> I'd happily venture down if it's on a weekend


Sunday 4th January at the Hobgoblin Camden, 3.00 pm.

Silvermoon77 is the driver behind this!

Guy


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Ewwwww Camden. Ah well, guess it gives me an excuse to have a nose around Kings Reptile World beforehand

No doubt I'm gonna forget between now and then though, hopefully someone will bump this nearer the time!!

I'm gonna move this to general herp chat as it isn't just for snake people...


----------



## casper1963 (Dec 10, 2007)

if silvermoon can confirm this date ill def be there: victory:


----------



## ian kerr (May 12, 2006)

guypettigrew said:


> Hi Ian
> 
> I think it's just an excuse for a few drinks and an off board chat.
> 
> ...


trouble is weed start talking bout wot weve got
then after 15mins weed be dieing to show each other!!!!
would drive me mad!!
hope you all have a good time 
and im going to look into a regular meet for nw london/herts
regards ian


----------



## casper1963 (Dec 10, 2007)

ian kerr said:


> trouble is weed start talking bout wot weve got
> then after 15mins weed be dieing to show each other!!!!
> would drive me mad!!
> hope you all have a good time
> ...


id be up for that let me no if u have any sucsess sortin it out cheers andy


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

johndavidwoods said:


> Not really up for dragging my reptiles round London either, but a drink in a pub with other London members would be great.


how about meeting in fulham :lol2:


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

ian kerr said:


> im going to look into a regular meet for nw london/herts
> regards ian



Yea dont mind going to herts or watford so long as I have post code for sat nav, bedford would be better :whistling2:


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

ian kerr said:


> hi maureen
> have talked to peter f about you!
> very knowledgeable lady!
> wot about shows??
> ...


Hi again Ian. 

Please say hi to Peter for me.  I have the greatest respect for him too. One of the good guys out there. 

Before addressing the show question, I would like to say that people taking their pride and joy pets, and special well cared for breeders is different to the ones being sold at shows in as much as even if cared about, the fact that they are up for sale usually means there is not the same attachment with sellers, as there is keepers, and this being the case, each owner would be best advised to protect those animals from the same sort of thing, as it is a risk, no matter how many precautions are in place. Reptile Specialist Vets put out requests for people to stop taking their reptiles to Club meetings because of the risks.The Tortoise Trust also put out the same request to it's members some years back. I personally agree with them, and would not risk my reptiles that way.

With the UK shows, the ones I have attended, and read up on have requested that all reptiles stay in their vivs/containers until at least the very point of sale, and better not to have out at all. Are you therefore referring to shows abroad?

There is still a risk, and is why people should ensure they quarantine any new purchases. 

I would not stop the shows but if there as a seller, I would have several safe guards in place, and would ensure that any non-sales were kept well away from ones here that had not been exposed. That is what others did too, such as Jerry Cole for example. 

These days I would trust the wild caught snakes more than captive bred ones, because I feel it is a mine field out there now, but that's just me. 

Mo.


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

ian kerr said:


> and im going to look into a regular meet for nw london/herts


This sounds good. Keep me posted.


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

Fangio said:


> Ewwwww Camden. Ah well, guess it gives me an excuse to have a nose around Kings Reptile World beforehand
> 
> No doubt I'm gonna forget between now and then though, hopefully someone will bump this nearer the time!!
> 
> I'm gonna move this to general herp chat as it isn't just for snake people...


Exactly what I also have in mind Matt, plus trying to get Simon to join us at the pub later when his shop closes.

Mo.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Id cooome! Somewone would have to direct me from victoria though, everything may be well signposted but I still manage to get lost easily :lol2:


----------



## chris s (Jun 25, 2007)

Willenium said:


> This sounds good. Keep me posted.


alrite mate, must know you. i was on britishmods. did you used to go to the tesco meet? i had the white cav gsi then the grey rs turbo a few years ago


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

chris s said:


> alrite mate, must know you. i was on britishmods. did you used to go to the tesco meet? i had the white cav gsi then the grey rs turbo a few years ago


Hey mate,

No I never got round to checking that one out before it was closed down. By the time I heard about it, it had already become heavily policed. I did however attend a few meets a few years ago that were held outside Halfords and PC World.

Currently BM are holding a weekly meet at London Gateway Services on the M1 if you ever fancied catching up with some of the members.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I'll see what I can do... 
Anyone know if there would be any chance of parking nearish? It's £17 for a travelcard from here  
Maybe a trip to the zoo beforehand!


----------

